# Time Warner to begin live-streaming TNT and TBS channels starting this summer



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Time Warner to begin live-streaming TNT and TBS channels starting this summer

"Oh, how the times are a-changin'. Hot on the heels of ABC revealing its plans to start streaming live TV in some areas, Time Warner's now let it be known that it will be taking a similar route with its own TNT and TBS networks. According to the Los Angeles Times, Steve Koonin, head honcho of Turner Entertainment Networks, confirmed these online services are due to kick off this summer and will allow interested streamers to watch content "anytime, anywhere, on multiple devices." Just don't go thinking you can join the cord-cutting crowd, as you'll still need a proper cable subscription to enjoy TBS or TNT on the interwebs."

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Athlon646464 said:


> as you'll still need a proper cable subscription to enjoy TBS or TNT on the interwebs."


That's where I have the problem. That should not be allowed. If they want to require a subscription, fine, but let us sign up directly with the provider.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Time Warner Cable and the Time Warner that owns Turner are two different companies ever since they split a few years ago. It's the Turner Time Warner doing the live streaming, not Time Warner Cable.

Oddly enough, Time Warner Cable still doesn't have a deal with Turner for CNN and Cartoon Network's live app or the full episode player on TBS.com, so they likely will be left out of the TBS and TNT live streams too.

(On a similar note they also don't have a deal with Disney for the new Watch ABC app, so the flagship WABC-TV which has been promoting it nonstop won't even be able to use it in their own studios in Manhattan after the preview ends in June unless they borrow a login from an employee who lives in the Bronx, parts of Brooklyn or the suburbs with Cablevision or Comcast.)


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The Watch apps launched today, as expected Time Warner Cable is not on the list of providers.

One thing to note is that for both TNT and TBS you can switch between the East and West feeds.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

TWC TV app hits Samsung TVs with VOD access, live TV coming soon

Even as Time Warner Cable's relationship with CBS keeps the tag "it's complicated" the cable company has launched a version of its TWC TV app for Samsung's Smart TV platform. We've seen prototypes in years past, but now that it's officially available the app is ready to run on 2012 and 2013 model year TVs. Unlike some of the other versions, this one is video on-demand compatible only, although support for live TV channels is promised by the end of the year.

If you don't have a Samsung TV but do have Time Warner Cable, we've heard some more information about plans for other platforms. The Xbox 360 app (with Kinect support) is due in early to mid August, while updates for Android / iOS / Roku are expected in the next few months. There's no firm confirmation of a client for Sony's gaming consoles, but the PS3 is still listed on internal documents, so we'll have to wait and see on that. Samsung TV owners can snag the app by hitting the Smart Hub button on their remote or downloading it from the video category in the app store.

Full Story Here


----------

